# ayuda con filtro pasa alto



## kamus23 (Abr 18, 2008)

les explico mi problema, en mi trabajo hemos lanzado un hilo musical, pero como el cableado es muy largo (casi 80m), ademas pasa cerca de muchos cables electricos.... 

entonces por induccion, absorve mucho ruido... le puse un osciloscopia y el ruido es casi una senoidal de 60Hz lo cual me atrevo a decir que es lo inducido por los otros cables de corriente electrica...

ahoralo que necesito es un buen filtro pasa alto... que me elimine por completo dicha señal de 60Hz, sobre todo si es posible que sea pasivo para evitarme hacer un circuito con fuente para los operacionales... 

gracias...........


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 18, 2008)

Creo que lo mas sencillo es usar una línea de transmisión balanceada, con ella se puede cancelar cualquier ruido en modo común.

Si aun así quieres usar un filtro, el indicado es el notch. 

Saludos.


----------



## kamus23 (Abr 18, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, me podrias explicar mas acerca de la linea balanceada....?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 18, 2008)

Recuerda las reglas:  6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

Investiga, y si tienes dudas puntuales, con mucho gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## kamus23 (Abr 18, 2008)

ok tienes razon... investigue acerca del flitro notch, pero se ve muy complejo para lo que ando buscando... voy a probar con un pasa alto... que me elimine los 60hz lo mas que pueda y luego te cuento... haber que tal........

lo estoy simulando y se ve bien el resultado... quizas si tengo todos los componentes electronicos lo pruebe mañana mismo..........

gracias......


----------



## ricomono17 (Sep 15, 2009)

porque no usas cables blindados asi la la inducción que produzca la las linea y cualquier interferencia que capte el cable lo interferirá a la musica


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Kamus23, Por Qué no empesaste a buscar "Linea Balanceada" Según te sugiere Andres.
Ve este enlace:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balanced_line
Creo es más Facil que un Filtro Pasivo.
saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 15, 2009)

Vamos, que a mí ayer ya se me pasó algo de este estilo...
El post tenía más de un año de muerto...

No vamos a llegar a mucho respiondiendo acá

Saludos


----------

